# WHICH ONE IS BETTER ?



## -crazydub- (Nov 24, 2002)

*which one is better...*

me and my friend were arguing about which car looks better... lol so vote on which one you like better based on just these pics. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif




























































_Modified by CrazyDub1 at 12:21 AM 2-1-2008_


----------



## madeurotuner (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: which one is better... (CrazyDub1)*

The Jetta for shizzle.


----------



## lokeyvw (Dec 31, 2005)

Jetta... the Golf's paint looks like rattle can.


----------



## Hebero (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: (lokeyvw)*

the jetta is quite a bit cleaner. and I like clean


----------



## -crazydub- (Nov 24, 2002)

*Re: (Hebero)*

jetta is mine. golf is my roomates


_Modified by CrazyDub1 at 9:45 PM 1-31-2008_


----------



## -crazydub- (Nov 24, 2002)

*Re: (lokeyvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lokeyvw* »_Jetta... the Golf's paint looks like rattle can.
 it was sprayed


----------



## -crazydub- (Nov 24, 2002)

in your opinion which one do you like better.
the golf or the jetta


----------



## HPfreak503 (Apr 3, 2007)

is that jetta photographed in the bridgeport parkinglot? anyway they all have potential to look as good as each other but in this set of pictures the last jetta is nice. because its clean and has nice paint


----------



## "Por-vr6" (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: WHICH ONE IS BETTER ? (CrazyDub1)*

Jetta http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Pylon_Boy (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: WHICH ONE IS BETTER ? (CrazyDub1)*

I like the white Jetta in the background of the first photo.


----------



## Aggro Crag (Apr 23, 2005)

*Re: WHICH ONE IS BETTER ? (CrazyDub1)*

i think the flares and boser ruin that gti


----------



## Underpants (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: WHICH ONE IS BETTER ? (peznux)*

they both suck.


----------



## -crazydub- (Nov 24, 2002)

*Re: WHICH ONE IS BETTER ? (Pylon_Boy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pylon_Boy* »_I like the white Jetta in the background of the first photo.
 PARTED!


----------



## -crazydub- (Nov 24, 2002)

*Re: WHICH ONE IS BETTER ? (Underpants)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Underpants* »_they both suck.
good opinion


----------



## -crazydub- (Nov 24, 2002)

*Re: (WC2LT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WC2LT* »_is that jetta photographed in the bridgeport parkinglot? anyway they all have potential to look as good as each other but in this set of pictures the last jetta is nice. because its clean and has nice paint
 thanks man. it's in merdian park hospital parking garage


----------



## Pow3r Hour (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: WHICH ONE IS BETTER ? (CrazyDub1)*

open poll


----------



## Underpants (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: WHICH ONE IS BETTER ? (CrazyDub1)*

which dub is CRAZIER????


----------



## Pylon_Boy (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: WHICH ONE IS BETTER ? (CrazyDub1)*

I agree with it.


----------



## Alan Partridge (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: WHICH ONE IS BETTER ? (Underpants)*

they're the same car


----------



## vwbeaner (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: (CrazyDub1)*

For some reason that car looks small with that guy behind the wheel.


----------



## -crazydub- (Nov 24, 2002)

*Re: (vw******)*

lol he's big thats why


----------



## xCAPTAINx (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: which one is better... (CrazyDub1)*

GTi's for the WIN!


----------



## 107726 (Aug 15, 2003)

The golf looks sweet with aeros, kinda haggard with the quads though.


----------



## vwgermankid (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: WHICH ONE IS BETTER ? (peznux)*


_Quote, originally posted by *peznux* »_i think the flares and boser ruin that gti

x2


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: WHICH ONE IS BETTER ? (CrazyDub1)*

is aids an option?


----------



## mod_589 (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: WHICH ONE IS BETTER ? (vwgermankid)*

One Oregon residnet to another: Jetta.


----------



## -crazydub- (Nov 24, 2002)

*Re: WHICH ONE IS BETTER ? (mod_589)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mod_589* »_One Oregon residnet to another: Jetta.
yup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## umeng2002 (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: which one is better... (CrazyDub1)*

The Jetta needs tints, but it does have BBS wheels


----------



## audicoupequattrosrock (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: which one is better... (CrazyDub1)*

the jetta for sure


----------



## skidplate (May 4, 2004)

i see red x's... what mk2 do you speak of brian?


----------



## -crazydub- (Nov 24, 2002)

*Re: (skidplate)*

its your pc


----------



## .iDubhXc. (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: WHICH ONE IS BETTER ? (CrazyDub1)*

Jetta, only because the 2 tone is pretty much hidden. 2 tone paint jobs look horrible.


----------



## -crazydub- (Nov 24, 2002)

*Re: (skidplate)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skidplate* »_i see red x's... what mk2 do you speak of brian?
 my jetta and josh's gti


----------



## myjettaisslow (May 6, 2006)

*Re: WHICH ONE IS BETTER ? (.iDubhXc.)*

There is a GTI in Eugene that looks like the one pictured.


----------



## prasina2 (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: which one is better... (CrazyDub1)*

where's the option for "none of the above"?


----------



## -crazydub- (Nov 24, 2002)

*Re: which one is better... (prasina2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *prasina2* »_where's the option for "none of the above"?
 no option sorry


----------



## Vento_Gareth (Feb 3, 2003)

They both look rough


----------



## x2004cau (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: (Vento_Gareth)*

Jetta FTW


----------



## King_Dub 2.0 (Jan 26, 2007)

QUESTION. Which bear is best?


----------



## MKIII iz KING (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (King_Dub 2.0)*

jetta.
i hate kamei flares.


----------



## vuu16v2 (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: which one is better... (CrazyDub1)*

Blue headlights on the Golf, http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif . ABT's on the Golf, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .
Crispy rear bumper on Jetta, http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif . Ole' school Momos on the Jetta, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .
Jetta's dents + Golf's paint =







+ nice wheels = a complete tie.


----------



## Mk2 SAiNT (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: which one is better... (vuu16v2)*

yetta.


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (King_Dub 2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *King_Dub 2.0* »_QUESTION. Which bear is best?

Jim: [dressed like Dwight] Question: What kind of bear is best?
Dwight: That’s a ridiculous question…
Jim: False. Black bear.
Dwight: That’s debatable, there are basically two schools of thought…
Jim: Fact: Bears eat beets. Bears, beets, Battlestar Galactica.
Dwight: Bears do not…what is going on?!? What are you doing?!?
Glad Im not the only one that watches this show. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gibson5469 (Oct 12, 2005)

that golf just needs a better paint job and it will be bad ass.


----------



## King_Dub 2.0 (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: (tdogg74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_
Jim: [dressed like Dwight] Question: What kind of bear is best?
Dwight: That’s a ridiculous question…
Jim: False. Black bear.
Dwight: That’s debatable, there are basically two schools of thought…
Jim: Fact: Bears eat beets. Bears, beets, Battlestar Galactica.
Dwight: Bears do not…what is going on?!? What are you doing?!?
Glad Im not the only one that watches this show. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


hahahahahaha


----------



## EDM_v-dub (Mar 16, 2003)

I'd say the golf, just because the front fenders on that jetta are ****. Utter ****.


----------



## A3VRSIX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (EDM_v-dub)*

bring the gti's ass down a little bit more and its money.
I have never really liked Jetta's i do like that jetta though, but the gti look very muscular with the flairs.
Gti http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## st.germain (Apr 10, 2007)

jetta for sure...espically because its tred


----------



## paulzeee (Dec 25, 2005)

picture does more justice


----------



## rallyman7 (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: which one is better... (CrazyDub1)*

Jetta in last picture http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## aguaholic (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: WHICH ONE IS BETTER ? (peznux)*


_Quote, originally posted by *peznux* »_i think the flares and boser ruin that gti

agreed about the flares. Although I think the boser is nice.


----------



## MRP2007 (Jan 23, 2005)

*Re: which one is better... (rallyman7)*

holy melted rear bumper! other than that though that jetta is really nice looking


----------



## _blix_ (Dec 31, 2007)

whats the color of the jetta in the second pic ??
is this the original paint ?

ps : sorry for my bad english


----------



## Josh1581 (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: WHICH ONE IS BETTER ? (aguaholic)*

They both make me throw up in my mouth a little, but I love the wheels on the both of them.


----------



## jron. (May 18, 2007)

*Re: WHICH ONE IS BETTER ? (Josh1581)*

word.
replica wheels are awesome.


----------



## scubasteved (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: WHICH ONE IS BETTER ? (Josh1581)*

love the camo job and also the office reference. haha http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## brelvis25 (Dec 17, 2002)

*Re: (_blix_)*

too bad them ABT's are not on that car.


----------



## mk2gtd (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: (brelvis25)*

not too much competition here. the golf looks pretty haggard.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: WHICH ONE IS BETTER ? (scubasteved)*

who cares the golf was totaled a long time ago by the owner of both


----------



## MSGTYetti (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: WHICH ONE IS BETTER ? (CrazyDub1)*

Honestly I cant say which I like more. Both have certain characteristics that I like.


----------



## vwcivkilr (Nov 30, 2003)

*Re: WHICH ONE IS BETTER ? (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_who cares the golf was totaled a long time ago by the owner of both









wrecked gti aye.... what happend to the flares??? WTB!!


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

jetta with the ra's tho


----------



## grantsings (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: WHICH ONE IS BETTER ? (Underpants)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Underpants* »_they both suck.

Agreed, but I'll explain.
I like the Golf a tad more even though it looks like a half eaten oreo.
But the Jetta looks like vomit was thrown all over it.
Imho. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## -crazydub- (Nov 24, 2002)

*Re: (st.germain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *st.germain* »_jetta for sure...espically because its tred
 it's actually gambia red http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## -crazydub- (Nov 24, 2002)

*Re: (_blix_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *_blix_* »_whats the color of the jetta in the second pic ??
is this the original paint ?

ps : sorry for my bad english
 original paint yes


----------



## -crazydub- (Nov 24, 2002)

*which one is better.... ?*

i did not know where to post this because we have two generations of cars here and i wanna be equal and fair for oth partys on this one. 
i will post 2 pics of each car.
*mk2*
















*mk3*



















_Modified by CrazyDub1 at 2:38 PM 2-1-2008_


----------



## Uber E (Feb 9, 2003)

*Re: which one is better.... ? (CrazyDub1)*

I opt BOTH.

I have a soft spot of course for my mk3 but.........love for the older gen also.
I lean mk3 though for all the options in styling and better flowing lines.


----------



## -crazydub- (Nov 24, 2002)

*Re: which one is better.... ? (SilverTREK)*

VOTE.


----------



## -crazydub- (Nov 24, 2002)

*which is better*

i did not know where to post this because we have two generations of cars here and i wanna be equal and fair for oth partys on this one. 
i will post 2 pics of each car.
*mk2*
















*mk3*


----------



## -crazydub- (Nov 24, 2002)

*which is better ?*

i did not know where to post this because we have two generations of cars here and i wanna be equal and fair for oth partys on this one. 
i will post 2 pics of each car.
*mk2*
















*mk3*


----------



## -crazydub- (Nov 24, 2002)

*which is better ?*

i did not know where to post this because we have two generations of cars here and i wanna be equal and fair for oth partys on this one. 
i will post 2 pics of each car.
*mk2*
















*mk3*


----------



## mr sarcastic (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: which is better ? (CrazyDub1)*

sooooooo, if your from oregon, why did you choose the NE forum?


----------



## respect_my_fast (Nov 18, 2007)

*Re: which is better ? (mr sarcastic)*

x2







oh and awful paint on thw mk3...blah!


----------



## OLD-GTI (Jul 19, 2001)

*Re: which is better ? (respect_my_fast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *respect_my_fast* »_x2







oh and awful paint on thw mk3...blah!









ummm that paint is ill, who else has a girl paint job.......


----------



## anti-seize (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: which is better ? (mr sarcastic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr sarcastic* »_sooooooo, if your from oregon, why did you choose the NE forum? 

because we have the best taste when it comes to vw's. 
or maybe he got NW with NE mixed up


----------



## tobiwonkonobi (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: which is better ? (tibzzz)*

mk2 for sure.that mk3 is weak http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## vrrrrr (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: which is better ? (tobiwonkonobi)*

not cool lol


----------



## vrrrrr (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: which is better ? (CrazyDub1)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vrrrrr (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: which is better (CrazyDub1)*

mk3 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vrrrrr (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: which one is better.... ? (SilverTREK)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vrrrrr (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: WHICH ONE IS BETTER ? (grantsings)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Eurotrash845 (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: WHICH ONE IS BETTER ? (Underpants)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Underpants* »_they both suck.

werddddddddd


----------



## vrrrrr (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: WHICH ONE IS BETTER ? (Eurotrash845)*

i did not totle the gti


----------



## VeeAhh6 (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: which is better ? (vrrrrr)*

i like the mk3... but that mk2 is so clean so I'd choose the mk2


----------



## -crazydub- (Nov 24, 2002)

*Re: which is better ? (tibzzz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tibzzz* »_
because we have the best taste when it comes to vw's. 
or maybe he got NW with NE mixed up
 exactly http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
pnw sucks.... too much drama


----------



## GTi2OV (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: which is better ? (vrrrrr)*

Do you know this is the Rocky Mountain forum?


----------



## 2d00rpos (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: WHICH ONE IS BETTER ? (vrrrrr)*

i vote for the truck in pic 2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## -crazydub- (Nov 24, 2002)

*which is better.. ?*

i did not know where to post this because we have two generations of cars here and i wanna be equal and fair for oth partys on this one. 
i will post 2 pics of each car.
*mk2*
















*mk3*


----------



## -crazydub- (Nov 24, 2002)

*which is better*

i did not know where to post this because we have two generations of cars here and i wanna be equal and fair for oth partys on this one. 
i will post 2 pics of each car.
*mk2*
















*mk3*


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: which is better ? (CrazyDub1)*

mk3. the paint is badass


----------



## -crazydub- (Nov 24, 2002)

*which is better ?*

i did not know where to post this because we have two generations of cars here and i wanna be equal and fair for oth partys on this one. 
i will post 2 pics of each car.
*mk2*
















*mk3*


----------



## -crazydub- (Nov 24, 2002)

*which one is better ?*

i did not know where to post this because we have two generations of cars here and i wanna be equal and fair for oth partys on this one. 
i will post 2 pics of each car.
*mk2*
















*mk3*


----------



## 91gl (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: which is better (CrazyDub1)*

mk2 because at least i can drive places without people saying, "WTF?" at my paint job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## camo_vw (Oct 10, 2004)

*Re: WHICH ONE IS BETTER ? (grantsings)*


_Quote, originally posted by *grantsings* »_

But the Jetta looks like vomit was thrown all over it.
Imho. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


wow there is alot of hate for my old car...well i acomplished what i started out to do...make people love it and make people hate it...it doesn't matter though, everybody knows it...can you say that about your car?

more pics 



























_Modified by camo_vw at 3:30 PM 2-1-2008_


----------



## -crazydub- (Nov 24, 2002)

*which one is better ?*

i did not know where to post this because we have two generations of cars here and i wanna be equal and fair for oth partys on this one. 
i will post 2 pics of each car.
*mk2*
















*mk3*


----------



## AlexsVR6 (Jul 24, 2007)

i dont like the paint on the mk3... i like the 2nd pic of the mk2


----------



## -crazydub- (Nov 24, 2002)

*which one is better ?*

i did not know where to post this because we have two generations of cars here and i wanna be equal and fair for oth partys on this one. 
i will post 2 pics of each car.
*mk2*
















*mk3*


----------



## vrrrrr (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: WHICH ONE IS BETTER ? (camo_vw)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## -crazydub- (Nov 24, 2002)

*which one is better ?*

i did not know where to post this because we have two generations of cars here and i wanna be equal and fair for oth partys on this one. 
i will post 2 pics of each car.
*mk2*
















*mk3*


----------



## -crazydub- (Nov 24, 2002)

*which one is better ?*

i did not know where to post this because we have two generations of cars here and i wanna be equal and fair for oth partys on this one. 
i will post 2 pics of each car.
*mk2*
















*mk3*


----------



## -crazydub- (Nov 24, 2002)

*Re: which is better ? (GTi2OV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTi2OV* »_Do you know this is the Rocky Mountain forum?








 yes i do. pnw forum sucks on opinions.


----------



## -crazydub- (Nov 24, 2002)

*which is better*

i did not know where to post this because we have two generations of cars here and i wanna be equal and fair for oth partys on this one. 
i will post 2 pics of each car.
*mk2*
















*mk3*


----------



## mattjv_r32 (Dec 14, 2007)

*Re: which one is better ? (CrazyDub1)*

Without the camo paint job, i'd give it to the mk3. but given the paint jobs, mk2
its hard to compare different generations of the same model. the first pic of the mk2 isn't very flattering either.
i wouldn't mind owning either of these.


----------



## vinayak v.2 (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: which one is better ? (CrazyDub1)*

i vote for this


----------



## GrandMasta (Mar 25, 2005)

*Re: which one is better ? (CrazyDub1)*

fat chick camo for the win.


----------



## -crazydub- (Nov 24, 2002)

*which is better ?*

i did not know where to post this because we have two generations of cars here and i wanna be equal and fair for oth partys on this one. 
i will post 2 pics of each car.
*mk2*
















*mk3*


----------



## -crazydub- (Nov 24, 2002)

*which one is better ??*

i did not know where to post this because we have two generations of cars here and i wanna be equal and fair for oth partys on this one. 
i will post 2 pics of each car.. please keep negative comments to yourself. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
*mk2*
















*mk3*


----------



## SHOUTER (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: which one is better ? (vinayak v.2)*

http://atlanta.craigslist.org/car/558126363.html

i vote for this


----------



## vrrrrr (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: which one is better ?? (CrazyDub1)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## -crazydub- (Nov 24, 2002)

*Re: which one is better ?? (vrrrrr)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## -crazydub- (Nov 24, 2002)

*Re: which is better ? (MFZERO)*

bump!


----------



## the awesome (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: which is better ? (MFZERO)*

thats kind of a not so great representation of mk2's.....heres some help
















and your pnw's own euroscene
























mk2 FTW


_Modified by the awesome at 11:50 PM 2-1-2008_


----------



## JakkoVR (May 23, 2006)

*Re: which one is better ? (CrazyDub1)*

Mk2 all the way man.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: which one is better ?? (CrazyDub1)*

mk1


----------



## -crazydub- (Nov 24, 2002)

*Re: which one is better ?? (VWralley)*

we are talking about these two cars by the way. not the whole generation http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Justin (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: which one is better ? (mattjv_r32)*

neither of them are any better than the other...Why the need to post this in the SW forum?


----------



## runhopskipendub (Oct 12, 2003)

*Re: which is better.. ? (CrazyDub1)*

wasnt this in the mk2 forums this morning


----------



## Cynic65 (May 19, 2006)

*Re: which is better (91gl)*

Better in what way?


----------



## 1.8T.ATX (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: which one is better ?*

I gotta say, the mk3 looks nice, but I prefer the mk2. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DOHC91GLI (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: which one is better ?? (CrazyDub1)*

I really really really want to say mk3 on this only for one reason though... but I'll have to say mk2.. just, ya... lol


----------



## Zoso (Sep 19, 2000)

*Re: which is better (vrrrrr)*

better for what? I've owned several mk3 VRs and a mk2 gli (and a mk4 gti 1.8t). I love the mk3 VR the best so far, but I would kill for a mk2 gti with round headlights and a turbo 16 v or VR swap.


----------



## Mr.Red (May 27, 2007)

*Re: which is better (CrazyDub1)*

im like


----------



## -crazydub- (Nov 24, 2002)

*Re: which one is better ?? (DOHC91GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DOHC91GLI* »_I really really really want to say mk3 on this only for one reason though... but I'll have to say mk2.. just, ya... lol
 thank you
i'm asking people to vote on the cars. not who drives them or whatever. just go by the 4 pics only and vote on them that way.
dont get me wrong both cars are nice but were just tryin to see what people like better out of the two


----------



## anothermk4 (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: which is better.. ? (runhopskipendub)*

better in which terms? looks? performance? mods? a little more detail is needed for what we're voting for


----------



## -crazydub- (Nov 24, 2002)

*Re: (CrazyDub1)*

BUMP! lets keep this going


----------



## LaFerrari (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: which is better ? (CrazyDub1)*

IMO, tastefully modded MKIII Jettas are sexxy bitches http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tseuG (Mar 11, 2004)

do you get the wheels on either?


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*Re: (CrazyDub1)*

can i vote neither?


----------



## Mk1Dude (Oct 9, 2005)

*Re: which one is better ?? (CrazyDub1)*

Mk3 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## aquabat911sc (Jun 21, 2001)

*Re: which is better (CrazyDub1)*

having owned both, and still owning a mk3, I voted for the mk2. It is still the best iteration of the golf/jetta platform. The mk3 has better ergonomics and feels slightly more modern, but in terms of driving, it doesn't hold a candle to the mk2s. The mk3s just got too heavy and the car outgrew the suspension geometry and tire sizes. The VR6 cars with the plus axle were slightly better, but the 4-cylinder cars were just too big and way under equipped in braking.


----------



## RnB_BTS (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: which one is better ? (1.8T.ATX)*

I must say that I am partial to mk2's BUT given the mods on the mk3 vs the mk2 and the fact that I HATE those momo's and LOVE the DZ's and recaros, I will say the mk3>THAT mk2


----------



## jaystone (Jun 12, 2004)

*Re: which is better ? (GTurboI)*

MkII's with MkIII powertrains...MkIV powertrains...etc.
more of a blank canvas IMHO


----------



## slammedGl (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: which one is better ?? (Mk1Dude)*

i like the mk2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWCR8ZY (May 10, 2006)

*Re: which one is better ?? (slammedGl)*

I tied it








MK2


----------



## slammedGl (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: which is better.. ? (anothermk4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *anothermk4* »_better in which terms? looks? performance? mods? a little more detail is needed for what we're voting for
we are goijng off just pics


----------



## zippybabie (Nov 3, 2005)

*Re: which one is better ?? (VWCR8ZY)*

why do you need to know which car is better??


----------



## ghostrider (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: which is better.. ? (CrazyDub1)*

this is really stupid.. please leave.


----------



## theredtiger (Oct 2, 2007)

that jetta is so awesome i could cry

the mk2


----------



## vrrrrr (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (theredtiger)*


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: which is better ? (the awesome)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the awesome* »_thats kind of a not so great representation of mk2's.....heres some help
















and your pnw's own euroscene
























mk2 FTW 

now that could sway my vote


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (tseuG)*

neither, I'm gonna go with the


----------

